# 2012 x3 i28 f25



## Alwayneedhelp (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello the folks to start no CEL but there is permenant data bus communication fault.

So when the vehicle start it stays at about 800 rpm then works its way down to 550 in 30 seconds. The idle increases and stays increased at about 950rpm only when the car rolls. If you switch the gears stationary there is no increase in rpm but if you move around and stop and go it will stay at 950. I know this is normal because the car is under alot of stress when stopped as in it wants to really move.

My question is, is this normal if not how do I fix it?


----------

